# More funny tourist questions



## Shelley (Aug 3, 2007)

*These are actual questions asked by tourists at Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada.*

On nature...

How do the elk know they're supposed to cross at the "Elk Crossing" signs?

At what elevation does an elk become a moose?

Tourist: "How do you pronounce 'Elk' ?"

Park Information Staff: " 'Elk' "

Tourist: "Oh"

Are the bears with collars tame?

Is there anywhere I can see the bears pose?

Is it okay to keep an open bag of bacon on the picnic table, or should store it in my tent?

Where can I find Alpine Flamingos?

I saw an animal on the way to Banff today - could you tell me what it was?

Are there any birds in Canada?

On geography...

Did I miss the turnoff for Canada? (while standing in the middle of Banff Park!!)

Where does Alberta end and Canada begin?

Do you have a map of the State of Jasper?

Is this the part of Canada that speaks French, or is that Saskatchewan?

If I go to B.C., do I have to go through Ontario?

Which is the way to the Columbia Rice fields?

How far is Banff from Canada?

What's the best way to see Canada in a day?

On tourist facilities...

Do they search you at the B.C. border?

When we enter B.C. do we have to convert our money to British pounds?

Where can I buy a raccoon hat? ALL Canadians own one don't they?

Are there phones in Banff?

So it's eight kilometres away... is that in miles?

We're on the decibel system in America you know.

Where can I get my husband really, REALLY, lost??

Is that 2 kilometres by foot or by car?

Don't you Canadians know anything?


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 3, 2007)

Everybody knows that the French speaking people are in the Yukon, which is next to the capital--Toronto. j/k


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 3, 2007)

thx


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL that was funny.


----------



## limelight (Aug 12, 2007)

too funny!


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:
Is this the part of Canada that speaks French, or is that Saskatchewan? LMAO!



This was the best one for me!


----------



## glitterbug (Aug 12, 2007)

ROFL some ppl.... lol


----------



## athene (Aug 19, 2007)

Where can I get my husband really, REALLY, lost??

Hahahaha..


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOL so true!

While camping there I've also seen people get out of the car and walk up to mother bears on the side of the road so that they could get some pictures with the bears. I've seen a mother try putting her daughter onto an elks back for a picture, fortunately my sister and freaked out at the lady so she backed off.

That reminds me, I have to go clean my racoon hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 21, 2007)

lol


----------



## Kaylee (Aug 22, 2007)

Typical tourists, haha


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 30, 2007)

lolol look i live in an igloo and my best friend is a polar bear...lets not get all stereotypical ok? lmao


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

rolling eyes, so true! lol


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## cosmolovesph (Oct 12, 2007)

i could just see someone ask abut the crossing signs


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

lol funny


----------



## jphan07 (Dec 1, 2007)

Is that 2 kilometres by foot or by car? hahahhah


----------



## aney (Dec 3, 2007)

haha silly turists!


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 6, 2007)

lol


----------

